
We’re not growing enough food to feed the world - sethbannon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/07/01/this-unsettling-chart-shows-were-not-growing-enough-food-to-feed-the-world/
======
CityFarms
While big agribusiness doesn't, small OS seems to be getting results.
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/global-
development/2013/feb/16/ind...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/global-
development/2013/feb/16/india-rice-farmers-revolution)

[http://www.mnn.com/leaderboard/stories/how-small-scale-
farme...](http://www.mnn.com/leaderboard/stories/how-small-scale-farmers-are-
growing-more-rice-with-less-water-and-fewer)

